# Sinn two-link (aka h-link) vs fine-link bracelet



## rapsac1971

Not sure if this has been posted before, but here is some information for those seeking some info on the adjustibility of the two styles of bracelets. I have both for my Sinn 103 St Sa Ar, where my fine-link bracelet is of the new type, with inbus screws.
For the picture below:
The fine-link bracelet has three (!) different link lengths (to my big suprise). It came with long and short lengths. I ordered two additional short links, but these are slightly longer (1,0 mm difference).
- long link 10,0 mm
- 'medium' link 8,5 mm
- short link 7,5 mm
two-link bracelet:
- link 10,0 mm
- micro adjust 3,0 mm


----------



## Aristoccdn

interesting!


----------



## siliciferous

This is genuinely helpful, rapsac1971. Thank you for sharing, especially relevant to me because I'm on the fence between trying to locate a 556 Weiss or picking up a new 104 White on a fine-link to complement my 103 on H-link.


----------



## Nclaridge

That is genuinely helpful! I keep going back and forth on the fine link bracelet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ignaceworang

Great write up....will receive my fine link next month. Thanks, it’s really helpful.


----------



## george023

Good to know when my fine link arrives soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gery82

rapsac1971 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before, but here is some information for those seeking some info on the adjustibility of the two styles of bracelets. I have both for my Sinn 103 St Sa Ar, where my fine-link bracelet is of the new type, with inbus screws.
> For the picture below:
> The fine-link bracelet has three (!) different link lengths (to my big suprise). It came with long and short lengths. I ordered two additional short links, but these are slightly longer (1,0 mm difference).
> - long link 10,0 mm
> - 'medium' link 8,5 mm
> - short link 7,5 mm
> two-link bracelet:
> - link 10,0 mm
> - micro adjust 3,0 mm
> 
> View attachment 13011659
> View attachment 13011661
> View attachment 13011777
> View attachment 13011779


Thanks a lot for sharing! Which one would you prefer more as a daily wearer?

I'm trying to figure out the right one for 556i to buy with.

I love the H-link look, but not so keen on the clasp, while I believe the fine link is too dressy, but really like the clasp over the big flip-lock clasp. Decisions...

Sent from my Lenovo TB-7304F using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971

Now using the Hlink. Mostly because of looks.
For me the following differences are apparent, both versions with inbus screws (as pictured)

Fine-link
- better adjustibility (but only by changing links)
- better wear comfort
- dressy look not for everyone, nor for every watch

H-link
- quick fine adjust at clasp (but only helpful if a hole available in required direction)
- clasp not as refined looking
- a bit more rattly
- more robust look

So, it depends... but on my 103 St Sa I prefer the H-link for looks. And for me the adjustibility is ok, as is the clasp.


----------



## gery82

Thanks for your quick reply. Yes, the dressy look would probably look kinda weird on the 556i. But again that clasp is a tad to big for me on the H-link. Gotta run these options through a few times before pulling the trigger. Nevertheless, thanks again for sharing your experiences with the different bracelets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flagg82

Great info! I'm waiting for the 104s (white) to come back in stock on WatchBuys and have been debating which bracelet to get. I think I'm leaning toward the fine link. I'll mostly wear this on leather, but the fine link is a nice "dressy" option to have on the shelf.


----------



## szewc

flagg82 said:


> Great info! I'm waiting for the 104s (white) to come back in stock on WatchBuys and have been debating which bracelet to get.


Great info! New batch of Sinn 104s is on its way to Watchbuys, should skip in a week or so. Pre-orders possible.


----------



## fcammarata

This is very helpful, Tks!
I must admit I favor the H links. More like a tool Watch IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

fcammarata said:


> This is very helpful, Tks!
> I must admit I favor the H links. More like a tool Watch IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's more classic too. Got a good timeless look to it.


----------



## rapsac1971

One thing I forgot to mention is that the H link clasp is somewhat of a cuff eater. The edges of the clasp/closure are rather sharp. Just to be complete in the comparison. I have the 103 now on the fine-link and will remove the sharp edges of the H-link clasp. I did this when I received the bracelet, but was not very thorough with it. Probably because I wanted it on the wrist!


----------



## JacobC

Well I just saw another comparison video and am totally not sure yet again.


----------



## Chris Stark

OP, the Fine Link bracelet is totally polished where the H-Link is brushed with polished center links correct?

Also, I watched a video where the poster felt like the H-Link fold over clasp was a bit bulky and was somewhat hollow sounding and feeling
and perhaps not up the quality of the watch itself. 

What do you think of the clasp?


----------



## rapsac1971

Chris Stark said:


> OP, the Fine Link bracelet is totally polished where the H-Link is brushed with polished center links correct?
> 
> Also, I watched a video where the poster felt like the H-Link fold over clasp was a bit bulky and was somewhat hollow sounding and feeling
> and perhaps not up the quality of the watch itself.
> 
> What do you think of the clasp?


No, fine link is also brushed (2nd and 4th row) and polished (1st, 3rd and 5th row), as are the solid end links.

See post #8, clasp is not completely up to standard of the watch head, but still adequate. Would prefer a fully CNC'ed version (now part CNC'ed, part folded sheet metal), but I am OK with it. But, it should be delivered without the sharp edges (which you can remove yourself, but it is Sinn's job). But maybe this was only my watch, the tegimented bracelet of my 756 wasn't so sharp at the clasp and was OK.


----------



## sarbmaster

The butterfly style just doesn't work for me - have tried on a few different watches but I can pretty much always manage to open them with extreme articulation of the wrist during some sort of activity like salsa or swing dancing.


----------



## rapsac1971

sarbmaster said:


> The butterfly style just doesn't work for me - have tried on a few different watches but I can pretty much always manage to open them with extreme articulation of the wrist during some sort of activity like salsa or swing dancing.


Haha, you should use a G-shock for that!


----------



## Chris Stark

rapsac1971 said:


> No, fine link is also brushed (2nd and 4th row) and polished (1st, 3rd and 5th row), as are the solid end links.
> 
> See post #8, clasp is not completely up to standard of the watch head, but still adequate. Would prefer a fully CNC'ed version (now part CNC'ed, part folded sheet metal), but I am OK with it. But, it should be delivered without the sharp edges (which you can remove yourself, but it is Sinn's job). But maybe this was only my watch, the tegimented bracelet of my 756 wasn't so sharp and was OK.


Thank you for the update. So it appears nearly polish/brush by yourself. Maybe tape off every other row with painter's tape?

I have an Oris Aquis where the back edge of the clasp is 90º and a sharp edge. I've torn up some of my furniture with it. Most of these companies at this price point will not put any real research and design into their clasps.

But I will take a single fold over a butterfly ever day of the week so probably the H-Link for me.


----------



## Chris Stark

I do not see a clasp or any pic in post #8.


----------



## JacobC

Chris Stark said:


> Thank you for the update. So it appears nearly polish/brush by yourself. Maybe tape off every other row with painter's tape?
> 
> I have an Oris Aquis where the back edge of the clasp is 90º and a sharp edge. I've torn up some of my furniture with it. Most of these companies at this price point will not put any real research and design into their clasps.
> 
> But I will take a single fold over a butterfly ever day of the week so probably the H-Link for me.


If I liked the watch enough I'd probably have my watchmaker polish it off but that sucks the customer has to take care of it.


----------



## Chris Stark

JacobC said:


> If I liked the watch enough I'd probably have my watchmaker polish it off but that sucks the customer has to take care of it.


I guess this is off topic but here is the Oris clasp on the rubber strap. I believe the bracelet clasp is somewhat rounded on both ends but this one is sharp.


----------



## Modestwrist

I’ve owned both the H-link and fine link and have to say I preferred the fine link. The fine link bracelet felt like it was more “integrated” into the watch and I didn’t mind the butterfly deployment.


----------



## Chris Stark

Modestwrist said:


> Iâ€™ve owned both the H-link and fine link and have to say I preferred the fine link. The fine link bracelet felt like it was more â€œintegratedâ€� into the watch and I didnâ€™t mind the butterfly deployment.


What is your personal opinion on the thickness of the H-link vs the thinner Fine-link? Does the watch head still hang ok with the Fine-link or does the weight always turn it down?


----------



## Radharc

Chris Stark said:


> What is your personal opinion on the thickness of the H-link vs the thinner Fine-link? Does the watch head still hang ok with the Fine-link or does the weight always turn it down?


I know you didn't ask me, but I have an H-link on my 856 and a fine link on my 6096 so I thought I would chime in. Note that my H-link is the older version (flat head screws not hex screws), not sure if that impacts anything but wanted to flag it.

Anyway, I have not noticed the fine link being thinner than the H-link. I will try to look specifically at this tonight, but my off-the-cuff sense is they are very similar in thickness. I also don't see much difference between them in the OP's post. Regardless, I wear them both somewhat loose and have not noticed any difference between the two in terms of the watch head turning down. In both cases one link has been removed from the 6:00 side of the bracelet.

Overall, I like both bracelets a lot but prefer the fine link -- I think it is more comfortable and adheres to the wrist better. That said, the fine link is definitely a little dressier in my mind, which is also an important consideration.


----------



## Chris Stark

Radharc said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I have an H-link on my 856 and a fine link on my 6096 so I thought I would chime in. Note that my H-link is the older version (flat head screws not hex screws), not sure if that impacts anything but wanted to flag it.
> 
> Anyway, I have not noticed the fine link being thinner than the H-link. I will try to look specifically at this tonight, but my off-the-cuff sense is they are very similar in thickness. I also don't see much difference between them in the OP's post. Regardless, I wear them both somewhat loose and have not noticed any difference between the two in terms of the watch head turning down. In both cases one link has been removed from the 6:00 side of the bracelet.
> 
> Overall, I like both bracelets a lot but prefer the fine link -- I think it is more comfortable and adheres to the wrist better. That said, the fine link is definitely a little dressier in my mind, which is also an important consideration.


I watched this video on YouTube and if you go to about 6:45 in you'll see the thickness difference. This video was posted in July, 2018, so I'm assuming they are using the currently available bracelets.


----------



## JacobC

I guess my only option is to order both


----------



## Radharc

Chris Stark said:


> This video was posted in July, 2018, so I'm assuming they are using the currently available bracelets.


That fine link is not the same as on my 6096 (purchased in August 2018). For one thing, it has flat head screws as opposed to hex screws (clear at around 5:28 of the video you posted). In addition, the clasp has several differences as well.

That said, the H-link in the video does seem thicker than my old H-link. If I had to guess, I would say the H-link in the video is a little thicker than my fine link, but that my fine link is a bit thicker than the fine link in the video.


----------



## JacobC

The camera adds 150 grams


----------



## Chris Stark

Radharc said:


> That fine link is not the same as on my 6096 (purchased in August 2018). For one thing, it has flat head screws as opposed to hex screws (clear at around 5:28 of the video you posted). In addition, the clasp has several differences as well.
> 
> That said, the H-link in the video does seem thicker than my old H-link. If I had to guess, I would say the H-link in the video is a little thicker than my fine link, but that my fine link is a bit thicker than the fine link in the video.


Very interesting. Thank you for your reply.  Now I'm more confused than ever.


----------



## rapsac1971

Chris Stark said:


> Very interesting. Thank you for your reply. Now I'm more confused than ever.


Both the h-link and fine-link bracelets:
- were made with slotted flat head one piece screws
- are now made with hex flat head two piece screws
- have become a bit thicker in the process


----------



## rapsac1971

Chris Stark said:


> What is your personal opinion on the thickness of the H-link vs the thinner Fine-link? Does the watch head still hang ok with the Fine-link or does the weight always turn it down?


The new (see previous post) fine-link is not a light bracelet. The watch head keeps its position good enough. What usually helps, probably depending on wrist geometry, is making the six o clock side of the bracelet a bit shorter.


----------



## Chris Stark

rapsac1971 said:


> Both the h-link and fine-link bracelets:
> - were made with slotted flat head one piece screws
> - are now made with hex flat head two piece screws
> - have become a bit thicker in the process


When (what year) was this change made?


----------



## rapsac1971

For those who wish to remove the (relatively) sharp edges from the h-link clasp: I used a Dremel with 520 rotating polisher with success. Be careful and only treat the edges to keep the brushed finish intact. Worked ok for me, now it feels much smoother and akin to the clasp of my 756 h-link bracelet. My shirt cuffs will be happy!


----------



## rapsac1971

Chris Stark said:


> When (what year) was this change made?


I do not know, sorry. But they are very recognizable. And, perhaps for some models the thinner versions are still in use? Better ask Sinn if you really want to know.
Note that I am perfectly happy with the thinner version of the h-link on my 756. I think the thicker version of the bracelet would be a bit out of place on this model. But would have to see it to be sure of that.


----------



## Zyklon

I'm very interested in buying a Sinn 104 with the fine link bracelet, however the local Sinn ad doesn't have any watch with a bracelet on it for I try

does this bracelet endlinks "falls down" from the watch head or does it hangs increasing the lug to lug distance?

could you post a photo of the watch head and the bracelet hanging down? 

is the butterfly clasp secure enough? does it ever opens by itself?


----------



## Dennis K

rapsac1971 said:


> I do not know, sorry. But they are very recognizable. And, perhaps for some models the thinner versions are still in use? Better ask Sinn if you really want to know.
> Note that I am perfectly happy with the thinner version of the h-link on my 756. I think the thicker version of the bracelet would be a bit out of place on this model. But would have to see it to be sure of that.


I think the bead blasted version of the 356 still comes with the thinner H-link bracelet with the slotted screws.


----------



## watchsignal

This was really helpful I like the H links i'm looking to order one next week. Thanks for sharing buddy.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I have the fine link and it looks fantastic, but I cannot get it to fit quite right on my 7" wrist. It is either too tight or too loose. I am thinking of switching to a strap.
The clasp makes me a little nervous. I have inadvertently loosened it twice, once putting my arm through my backpack, another time wriggling into a tight sleeve. But that could just be clumsy me.


----------



## Radharc

Zyklon said:


> could you post a photo of the watch head and the bracelet hanging down?
> 
> is the butterfly clasp secure enough? does it ever opens by itself?


My fine link is on the 6096 not the 104, but I can take a pic of the bracelet hanging down if helpful. Let me know.

I have not had any instances of the clasp opening.


----------



## Zyklon

Radharc said:


> My fine link is on the 6096 not the 104, but I can take a pic of the bracelet hanging down if helpful. Let me know.
> 
> I have not had any instances of the clasp opening.


sure that would be helpful, I think all sinn bracelets are build in a similar matter

also is the clasp slim or bulky on the back of the wrist?


----------



## Radharc

Zyklon said:


> sure that would be helpful, I think all sinn bracelets are build in a similar matter
> also is the clasp slim or bulky on the back of the wrist?


Here you go:


----------



## JacobC

Radharc said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 13701197
> 
> 
> View attachment 13701199
> 
> 
> View attachment 13701201
> 
> 
> View attachment 13701203


There goes my hero......


----------



## Zyklon

thank you!

those photos are really helpful, the bracelet looks very nice!


----------



## rapsac1971

As requested by a forum member, some info about the thickness of the bracelets.

H-link with hex screws as pictured in my first post in this thread:
t=4.0mm, thickest part of clasp as on wrist: 7.5mm

Fine-link with hex screws as pictured in my first post in this thread:
t=3.3mm, thickest part of clasp as on wrist: 7.5mm (over a small length)

H-link of Sinn 756 with slotted screws:
t=2.5mm, thickest part of clasp as on wrist: 6.5mm


----------



## wicked

rapsac1971 said:


> As requested by a forum member, some info about the thickness of the bracelets.
> 
> H-link with hex screws as pictured in my first post in this thread:
> t=4.0mm, thickest part of clasp as on wrist: 7.5mm
> 
> Fine-link with hex screws as pictured in my first post in this thread:
> t=3.3mm, thickest part of clasp as on wrist: 7.5mm (over a small length)
> 
> H-link of Sinn 756 with slotted screws:
> t=2.5mm, thickest part of clasp as on wrist: 6.5mm


Thank you!


----------



## drunkontea

Hi all,

I've owned 4 Sinn watches before: Sinn 856, Sinn 104 (twice) and a Sinn 656 (discontinued model)

First one I owned was the 856 on the H-Link an I remember liking it very much, the bracelet was thin, refined and had no sharp edges. 

I then bought the 104 around the same time (2017) on the H-link as well so was able to compare the two. The H-link on the 104 for some reason was thicker then the one on the 856 (even though it was tegimented) and the edges felt sharper including the clasp.

I since sold both watches.

This year I bough a 656 on H-link and a 104 Fine-link both used. The H-link on the 656 is great and more like the one I remember on the 856 I used to have (not thick (3.5mm by my measurements) not sharp and feels refined). The fine-link on the 104 took some time getting used to but now I like it.

It seems to me like the old H-link bracelets they used to make were thicker, smoother and more refined than the ones they have now. The ones they make now for some reason are thicker and sharper. I have included pics of the 104 and 656 I have now in my collection.


----------

